# African Safari



## The Rodent (Aug 30, 2017)

Just booked a 10 day safari in Tanzania for next year.

Tour agency suggests soft sided luggage and no more than 33 lbs. Any recommendations for duffel bag type travel gear? Not likely to be on any very small planes since we fly into JRO then land tour from there.

I suspect some binoculars might also be helpful. I only have a cheapo 7x25, and would be willing to spend a few bucks for something better to enhance the travel experience.. My initial thoughts were an 8x42 or even 10x42. This should keep the price under $200. Any recommendations here?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## IKE (Aug 30, 2017)

Will this be a hunting or photography safari.......if hunting this thread would probably be better in the "Outdoors Forum."

*update*.....Rodent sent me a PM, it's photography safari.


----------



## oldman (Aug 31, 2017)

Rodent---You're a lucky man.


----------



## The Rodent (Aug 31, 2017)

oldman said:


> Rodent---You're a lucky man.


Maybe.....
Luck is where preparation meets opportunity!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 31, 2017)

If it is anything like the safari holiday hubby and I had in Kenya the drivers will take you as close as possible to the animals, including lions feeding on their kills. The vehicles were all equipped with 2 way radios and word went out where the animals were and they were so used to the vehicles that for the most part they ignored us. 

One evening we were at a huge waterhole where many different species were gathered and we were able to watch a pride creeping up on the herds. We didn't need binoculars but they  might have been a bonus to have on hand.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2017)

We like our compact binoculars that we bought years ago, still use them regularly.  They're Zeiss 10X25B, made in West Germany.  They don't sell that model anymore, but it seems like this is a modern day comparable binocular, over $200, but I imaging it's just as good or better than the one we have.  https://www.amazon.com/Zeiss-10x25-Terra-Compact-Binocular/dp/B018JRGUR2


----------

